# Idaho, Lewiston-Clarkston Valley



## richardclark (Oct 24, 2008)

I am a player looking to join a group. Give me a shout if you are close.


----------



## silver1k (Jan 26, 2011)

richardclark said:


> I am a player looking to join a group. Give me a shout if you are close.



Well if you are still interested in joining a group please let me know.


----------

